# mounting armorskids to HS828



## jerseyjeff (Jan 30, 2015)

I have an HS828, which I love, it is easily 18 years old, and starts first time, every time. (well except when the key is in the off position)

yep, I have munched some shear pins, but it is a beast. Last winter I ran it 6 hours straight (had to gas it a few times) and it cheerfully blasted all the snow away. I did wear down the scraper bar, and because of the rough sidewalks in the area, I did catch the augers and the bucket sides enough to do some damage. 

This season I ordered up some armorskids, and hope to have them in hand on sat, and get them on the blower. My friends ariens has skids on the bucket, but the honda has them behind the bucket, and I am now wondering if I should reinforce the bucket on both sides with some steel before I bolt up the armorskids. 

I was thinking a 1/8 inch steel plate on the inside, then the same on the outside, trapped with a nut (that will also space it) then the armorskids. 

Thoughts? 

I am a little scared to drill holes in my baby...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is how mine looks with armorskids











Auger clearance on the inside is tight, I just have huge flat washers on the inside with a locking nut. 

On the outside I installed a 1/4" thick metal plate between the housing and the shoes., cut to fit perfectly between the stamped indentation in the housing.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Jan 30, 2015)

*nice machine!*

Wow, that is a proper looking blower! I have not seen the bucket extensions available down here, did you get it up north? I was planning on putting the bolt head in the bucket, and then doing nylocs on the outside. is there any advantage of reversing it, and having the nuts side in the bucket?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

jerseyjeff said:


> Wow, that is a proper looking blower! I have not seen the bucket extensions available down here, did you get it up north? I was planning on putting the bolt head in the bucket, and then doing nylocs on the outside. is there any advantage of reversing it, and having the nuts side in the bucket?



Yeah, had to search a bit to find it, you can purchase it from the link below, they do ship to the US. 

#1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada

I am actually thinking of inverting the bolts as well.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

JnC said:


> Yeah, had to search a bit to find it, you can purchase it from the link below, they do ship to the US.
> 
> #1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada
> 
> I am actually thinking of inverting the bolts as well.


Gotta ask, did you free hand your wheels? Or was it something that was cut at a sign shop?


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

jerseyjeff said:


> I have an HS828, which I love, it is easily 18 years old, and starts first time, every time. (well except when the key is in the off position)
> 
> yep, I have munched some shear pins, but it is a beast. Last winter I ran it 6 hours straight (had to gas it a few times) and it cheerfully blasted all the snow away. I did wear down the scraper bar, and because of the rough sidewalks in the area, I did catch the augers and the bucket sides enough to do some damage.
> 
> ...


I have an HS828 as well and I installed the Honda skid kit, don't have the p/n. I have not had any issues with the augur housing. I installed IAW the instructions included in the kit without any other plates on the inside of the housing. 
For what it's worth.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

tinter said:


> Gotta ask, did you free hand your wheels? Or was it something that was cut at a sign shop?


That was a DIY paint job, I am pretty good at masking/painting, so masked everything off and painted it. Got the idea from a video I saw on youtube.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

JnC said:


> That was a DIY paint job, I am pretty good at masking/painting, so masked everything off and painted it. Got the idea from a video I saw on youtube.


Must have been the guy from Newfoundland. Honda snowblower mildly modified. Now I see a summer project. Thanks.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Jan 30, 2015)

I found the honda shoes here

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/accessories/Snowblowers.pdf

3rd page in.

It looks like there is a backing plate. My armor skids got in late last night, and they are a whole lot of steel, so, I am going to run with them.. They are also calling for 6-10 inches tonight and tomorrow, so I am hoping to get them mounted... picked up some flat steel bar stock at home creapo, and a bunch of gloss redpaint too.. probably not honda color though..

I will try to post picts too...


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JnC said:


> Here is how mine looks with armorskids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> JnC said:
> 
> 
> > Here is how mine looks with armorskids
> ...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Mine is the US model so it doesnt have onboard battery, electric chute and ignition start. Those lights are LED and wired using the rectifier, no flicker and so far they have been great. I still have the factory headlight along with the mounting bracket, plan is to install a 4" LED on that as well, down the road. 

That extension makes a huge difference, only time I had any snow come over the top of it was when I hit the 4' EOD mound.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JnC said:


> Mine is the US model so it doesnt have onboard battery, electric chute and ignition start. Those lights are LED and wired using the rectifier, no flicker and so far they have been great. I still have the factory headlight along with the mounting bracket, plan is to install a 4" LED on that as well, down the road.
> 
> That extension makes a huge difference, only time I had any snow come over the top of it was when I hit the 4' EOD mound.


ok same as mine no battery,electric start,so she will run 2 led lights,you have a rectifier,may have to get one,I ordered the bucket extension this morning should be here in 5 days,previous pic I posted was of old light on it and homemade extension, I tried the original light with the led light and they both turned dull and started to flicker so I unhooked it, I assume the original light draws a lot of power compared to led's


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ Not sure if it applies to the 724 but I know for a fact that the newer 928s and 1332s have smaller capacity coils. Mine is rated to be good for 50watts and I am using 40 of those 50 at the moment. 

May be the reason why yours started showing signs of being underpowered is the smaller coils?


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

jerseyjeff said:


> I found the honda shoes here
> 
> http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/accessories/Snowblowers.pdf
> 
> ...


From what I remember when I installed this kit, the plate you are referring to is installed on the outside of the auger as a spacer between the auger housing and the skid. I believe that there is a lip at the bottom of the auger housing that the skid has to clear.


----------

